# /Free/ One Day One Question



## ssro (Jun 17, 2013)

ODOQ allows you to take a moment to reconsider values of your lives. It will ask you a question per day. You may enter a unique answer of your own and read what others have said.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ssro.odoq


----------

